# Endrick al Real da luglio 2024 per 72 mln di euro.



## admin (7 Dicembre 2022)

Come riportato da Mediaset, il Real Madrid ha completato l'acquisto del sedicenne Endrick per 72 mln di euro. Il giovane brasiliano sarà a Madrid da luglio 2024.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Real Madrid ha completato l'acquisto del sedicenne Endrick per 72 mln di euro. Il giovane brasiliano sarà a Madrid da luglio 2024.


ciao, come fai a competere?


----------



## enigmistic02 (7 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Real Madrid ha completato l'acquisto del sedicenne Endrick per 72 mln di euro. Il giovane brasiliano sarà a Madrid da luglio 2024.


72 milioni per un sedicenne. 

Perez è scandaloso quasi quanto gli sceicchi.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Dicembre 2022)

Passerà in sordina perché l'ha fatto il Real. L'avessero fatto PSG o Chelsea si sarebbe indinniato pure il WWF


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Real Madrid ha completato l'acquisto del sedicenne Endrick per 72 mln di euro. Il giovane brasiliano sarà a Madrid da luglio 2024.



"Siamo in crisi, abbiamo bisogno della Superlega" [cit.]
Poi sole 2 settimane dopo offrivano 150milioni per Mbappè e ora 72 milioni per un 16enne


----------



## Andris (7 Dicembre 2022)

è stato bello sognare quando ho aperto il thread su di lui come giovane talento 

chissà come sono arrivati a questa cifra, era molto più bassa ricordo la richiesta del presidente del Palmeiras
asta segreta al rialzo con qualche altro club ?


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pensate tra soli 20 anni a che livello sarà degenerata la situazione. 
Finiremo come nel film Elysium


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Real Madrid ha completato l'acquisto del sedicenne Endrick per 72 mln di euro. Il giovane brasiliano sarà a Madrid da luglio 2024.


Sapevo si sarebbe mosso per cifre del genere. Gran colpo del Real, un talento del genere tra qualche anno ne costa 200 di milioni...
Questi sono i costi dei top young, ditelo a Elliott e a chi difende quegli infami.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Real Madrid ha completato l'acquisto del sedicenne Endrick per 72 mln di euro. Il giovane brasiliano sarà a Madrid da luglio 2024.


Una vergogna certe cifre per un minorenne.
Ma come si sa la Fifa predica bene e razzola male, soprattutto nei confronti di un certo club in bianco che fa letteralmente quello che c gli pare.

Ma il colmo è che si tratta della società capofila del progetto Superlega, il cui presidente per giustificarsi piangeva miseria sostenendo che i costi del calcio sono fuori controllo.

La verità è che fanno vomitare e la cosa giusta, una volta per tutte, sarebbe smettere di seguire questo sport di melma.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sapevo si sarebbe mosso per cifre del genere. Gran colpo del Real, un talento del genere tra qualche anno ne costa 200 di milioni...
> Questi sono i costi dei top young, ditelo a Elliott e a chi difende quegli infami.


Giusto, quindi noi diamogliene 100, o 300 oppure perche no 1,5 milardi.

Magari diamo anche un 50 milioni al padre perchè no.

Al procuratore nulla? una 70 anche a lui no?

E' uno schifo e in questi casi siamo ben oltre i limiti del lecito. Non parlo di moralità, parlo di limiti della legge. Ma d'altronde se si concepisce che per costruire degli stadi possano morire decine di migliaia di persone, per coerenza va benissimo pagare un sedicenne 70 e passa milioni (di cartellino, perchè poi ci sono tutti i vari parenti e lacche da pagare, come sappiamo). Alla fine la Fifa è coerente.


----------



## ARKANA (7 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Real Madrid ha completato l'acquisto del sedicenne Endrick per 72 mln di euro. Il giovane brasiliano sarà a Madrid da luglio 2024.


Mi sento vecchio, questo è nato nel 2006


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto, quindi noi diamogliene 100, o 300 oppure perche no 1,5 milardi.
> 
> Magari diamo anche un 50 milioni al padre perchè no.
> 
> ...


e cosa c'è di non lecito?


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e cosa c'è di non lecito?


Che la Fifa, in teoria, vieta il trasferimento internazionale di calciatori minorenni, per cominciare.

Qui siamo in generale di fronte ad un andazzo che andrebbe fermato subito, prima che la cosa degeneri definitivamente portando a conseguenze devastanti.

Ma mi rendo conto che sono io eh... perchè probabilmente la maggioranza degli appassionati di calcio se ne stra sbatte le pp di queste cose.


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Dicembre 2022)

Colpo assurdo se pensiamo ai 16 anni, ma meno assurdo che comprare un cr7 di 31 anni a 100 milioni e 30 netti di stipendio come fatto dalla Juve.
Alla fine parliamo del doppio che noi all’epoca abbiamo pagato per paqueta.
Se vuoi competere con gli sceicchi e non puoi permetterti i cosiddetti top player attuali (Mbappe HALAAND) secondo me non è così assurdo se sei il Real Madrid.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Dicembre 2022)

Inutile indignarsi.
Che un sedicenne costi 10 euro o 10 miliardi di euro, non son soldi che vengono dalla pianta del denaro del giardino di qualcuno.

Son soldi che escono proprio, pensate un po', dalle nostre tasche.

Spendiamo a testa almeno 500 euro all' anno nel calcio ( io purtroppo molti di più da abbonato), dove pensate finisca 'sta cifra immensa?

La soluzione è che si smetta di guardare il calcio a queste cifre, e vedrete che è un attimo che i costi si ridimensionano!

Però bisogna farlo.


----------



## Djici (7 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Inutile indignarsi.
> Che un sedicenne costi 10 euro o 10 miliardi di euro, non son soldi che vengono dalla pianta del denaro del giardino di qualcuno.
> 
> Son soldi che escono proprio, pensate un po', dalle nostre tasche.
> ...


Guarda penso che sono arrivato ad un punto di rottura.
Soprattutto quando sento parlare di SuperLega come unico mezzo per non morire 
Piuttosto che accettare la superlega preferirei che salti l'intero calcio mondiale. Milan compreso se mai dovesse essere necessario.
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
Un presidente che quasi piange in diretta mondiale dicendo che il calcio non e più sostenibile e due ore dopo mandava una mail con l'offerta di 70 mln per un sedicenne 
Comunque godrei non poco se quel talentino impazzisse come lo fanno in tanti da adolescenti. Magari tra 2 mesi non gli interesserà più giocare a calcio perché preferita fare partite a Fortnite

Scherzi a parte, talento CLAMOROSO.


----------



## Snake (7 Dicembre 2022)

per quel poco che ho visto sono pure pochi  questo è clamoroso, fa dei gol che per l'età che ha sono surreali


----------



## LukeLike (7 Dicembre 2022)

Non voglio tirargli i piedi, ma immaginate se dovesse avere un serio infortunio, o se, per qualunque ragione, non dovesse tenere fede al suo potenziale (e le probabilità sono alte considerata la giovane età), hai volato dalla finestra più di 70 milioni per un 16enne...

Per questo non concordo sul fatto che siamo noi a doverci adeguare a questo andazzo. Anche perché non mi sembra che sia pieno il mondo di squadre disposte ad investire 70 milioni su un minorenne...


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Dicembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non voglio tirargli i piedi, ma immaginate se dovesse avere un serio infortunio, o se, per qualunque ragione, non dovesse tenere fede al suo potenziale (e le probabilità sono alte considerata la giovane età), hai volato dalla finestra più di 70 milioni per un 16enne...
> 
> Per questo non concordo sul fatto che siamo noi a doverci adeguare a questo andazzo. Anche perché non mi sembra che sia pieno il mondo di squadre disposte ad investire 70 milioni su un minorenne...


Pieno il mondo no… ma 6-7 squadre disposte a qualsiasi cifra per un talento super al di là della sua età le trovi facilmente tra city United Psg e compagnia…


----------



## Giek (7 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Siamo in crisi, abbiamo bisogno della Superlega" [cit.]
> Poi sole 2 settimane dopo offrivano 150milioni per Mbappè e ora 72 milioni per un 16enne


E c’era gente che tifava il Real in CL per Ancelotti.
La mafia d’Europa. Che schifo. Se non ci fossero gli sceicchi a quest’ora avrebbero Mbappe, Halaand. Comunque non si può competere con questi. Non so davvero come faremo a tornare grandi


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Real Madrid ha completato l'acquisto del sedicenne Endrick per 72 mln di euro. Il giovane brasiliano sarà a Madrid da luglio 2024.


Non so se sia più assurdo il costo del suo acquisto od il fatto di farlo arrivare tra 2 anni, anche perchè l'anno prossimo il real rischia di non avere hazard mariano e asensio e quindi sarebbe cortissimo sugli esterni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto, quindi noi diamogliene 100, o 300 oppure perche no 1,5 milardi.
> 
> Magari diamo anche un 50 milioni al padre perchè no.
> 
> ...


E' la libera concorrenza, che poi Berlusconi fu proprio il primo a iniziare con questa mania di spendere miliardi per acquistare giocatori. Quando lo faceva lui, non credo vi fosse mezzo milanista che parlasse di moralità o di legge, ora siccome c'è da difendere l'apostolo e legittimare il fatto che anzichè rafforzare la squadra stia tentando di arraffare il più possibile a discapito della competitivtà della squadra è tutto illegale, amorale e altri aggettivi che conferiscono una accezione negativa a queste operazioni.
Tra l'altro parliamo del più grande talento brasiliano dai tempi di Neymar, uno che tra qualche anno con ogni probabilità arriverà a valere cifre astronomiche.
Non ci vedo nulla di male, se possono permettersi di spendere questi denari buon per loro. Tra l'altro visto l'andazzo degli ultimi anni con i costi dei giocatori che si sono alzati per la concorrenza delle inglesi, mi aspettavo che sarebbe costato almeno 60 milioni, quindi ci sono andato vicino ancora una volta.


----------



## Franco (7 Dicembre 2022)

Ognuno può spendere i suoi soldi come crede. Se no, chi stabilisce che 70m non sono leciti e morali mentre 20 o 30 o 40 sì? O che spendere 70 per un sedicenne sia illecito e immorale mentre sborsarne altrettanti per due trentenni di medio livello vada bene? Qual è il limite del lecito e della moralità? 
Ciò che invece è imbarazzante e intollerabile è che Perez pianga miseria per giustificare la superlega e poi stacchi un assegno multimilionairio per avere un giocatore fra due anni.


----------



## Franco (7 Dicembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' la libera concorrenza, che poi Berlusconi fu proprio il primo a iniziare con questa mania di spendere miliardi per acquistare giocatori. Quando lo faceva lui, non credo vi fosse mezzo milanista che parlasse di moralità o di legge, ora siccome c'è da difendere l'apostolo e legittimare il fatto che anzichè rafforzare la squadra stia tentando di arraffare il più possibile a discapito della competitivtà della squadra è tutto illegale, amorale e altri aggettivi che conferiscono una accezione negativa a queste operazioni.
> Tra l'altro parliamo del più grande talento brasiliano dai tempi di Neymar, uno che tra qualche anno con ogni probabilità arriverà a valere cifre astronomiche.
> Non ci vedo nulla di male, se possono permettersi di spendere questi denari buon per loro. Tra l'altro visto l'andazzo degli ultimi anni con i costi dei giocatori che si sono alzati per la concorrenza delle inglesi, mi aspettavo che sarebbe costato almeno 60 milioni, quindi ci sono andato vicino ancora una volta.



Appunto. È la legge del mercato e della libera concorrenza. È un rischio che ha scelto di prendere Perez e se andrà male ne risponderà ai suoi soci.
Basta solo che Perez non pianga miseria invocando la superlega perché poverino non ce la fa. Quella è una presa in giro e no non è accettabile.


----------



## numero 3 (7 Dicembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' la libera concorrenza, che poi Berlusconi fu proprio il primo a iniziare con questa mania di spendere miliardi per acquistare giocatori. Quando lo faceva lui, non credo vi fosse mezzo milanista che parlasse di moralità o di legge, ora siccome c'è da difendere l'apostolo e legittimare il fatto che anzichè rafforzare la squadra stia tentando di arraffare il più possibile a discapito della competitivtà della squadra è tutto illegale, amorale e altri aggettivi che conferiscono una accezione negativa a queste operazioni.
> Tra l'altro parliamo del più grande talento brasiliano dai tempi di Neymar, uno che tra qualche anno con ogni probabilità arriverà a valere cifre astronomiche.
> Non ci vedo nulla di male, se possono permettersi di spendere questi denari buon per loro. Tra l'altro visto l'andazzo degli ultimi anni con i costi dei giocatori che si sono alzati per la concorrenza delle inglesi, mi aspettavo che sarebbe costato almeno 60 milioni, quindi ci sono andato vicino ancora una volta.



Sono d'accordo con quanto hai scritto , il Berlusconi negli anni d'oro fece lo stesso anche se in maniera più selettiva in Europa e un pò più ingorda in Italia ma gli investimenti di allora valgono i Vini Jr o Rodrigo di oggi. La differenza sostanziale che ora i giocatori si acquistano molto giovani e se si va a controllare i superteam Psg e Man C fanno lo stesso da anni le loro " primavere" sono una accozzaglia di talenti comprati in tutto il mondo.
Credo cmq che i contratti fatti a questi ragazzi come ingaggio sono a salire in base al raggiungimento degli obiettivi, cmq beati loro e i piagnistei sulla SL non erano per mancanza di soldi ma per non perdere il monopolio su queste spese maxi


----------



## Solo (7 Dicembre 2022)

Dalla stagione 18/19 ad oggi il Real ha comprato solo under 25. 

Le uniche eccezioni sono state:

Rudiger (29) P0
Alaba (29) P0
Hazard (28) 115M
Courtois (26) 35M

Due P0, un portiere e poi Hazard che, guarda caso, è stato un flop clamoroso. 

E questo nonostante si tratti di un club che praticamente stampa soldi. 

Non è un caso che siano il miglior club del mondo. 

In Italia invece siamo ancora qua ad esaltarci quando arriva lo scarto bollito 30enne di qualche top europea.


----------



## Franco (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che la Fifa, in teoria, vieta il trasferimento internazionale di calciatori minorenni, per cominciare.
> 
> Qui siamo in generale di fronte ad un andazzo che andrebbe fermato subito, prima che la cosa degeneri definitivamente portando a conseguenze devastanti.
> 
> Ma mi rendo conto che sono io eh... perchè probabilmente la maggioranza degli appassionati di calcio se ne stra sbatte le pp di queste cose.



La fifa vieta il trasferimento, non la cessione. E infatti Endrick si trasferirà una volta maggiorenne. Non c'è nulla di illecito.


----------



## sacchino (7 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Real Madrid ha completato l'acquisto del sedicenne Endrick per 72 mln di euro. Il giovane brasiliano sarà a Madrid da luglio 2024.


L'hanno preso perchè suona la chitarra sto Jimi Endrick (S)?


----------



## TheKombo (7 Dicembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' la libera concorrenza, che poi Berlusconi fu proprio il primo a iniziare con questa mania di spendere miliardi per acquistare giocatori. Quando lo faceva lui, non credo vi fosse mezzo milanista che parlasse di moralità o di legge, ora siccome c'è da difendere l'apostolo e legittimare il fatto che anzichè rafforzare la squadra stia tentando di arraffare il più possibile a discapito della competitivtà della squadra è tutto illegale, amorale e altri aggettivi che conferiscono una accezione negativa a queste operazioni.
> Tra l'altro parliamo del più grande talento brasiliano dai tempi di Neymar, uno che tra qualche anno con ogni probabilità arriverà a valere cifre astronomiche.
> Non ci vedo nulla di male, se possono permettersi di spendere questi denari buon per loro. Tra l'altro visto l'andazzo degli ultimi anni con i costi dei giocatori che si sono alzati per la concorrenza delle inglesi, mi aspettavo che sarebbe costato almeno 60 milioni, quindi ci sono andato vicino ancora una volta.


Tutto giusto, un unico appunto.
Paragonare questo modus operandi con quello berlusconiano dell'epoca è un "falso storico" che andrebbe cancellato.
Vero che Berlusconi investiva molto ma quel Milan vinceva prima di tutto per le idee innovative che metteva in campo e fuori.
Cosa più importante andatevi a vedere le cifre di acquisto, anche dei giocatori più forti dell'epoca berlusconiana e scoprirete che nelle stesse sessioni di mercato c'era chi (anche in Italia) spendeva ben più di Berlusconi, con risultati scadenti (Van Basten vs Rush è l'esempio più semplice che ricordo).


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che la Fifa, in teoria, vieta il trasferimento internazionale di calciatori minorenni, per cominciare.
> 
> Qui siamo in generale di fronte ad un andazzo che andrebbe fermato subito, prima che la cosa degeneri definitivamente portando a conseguenze devastanti.
> 
> Ma mi rendo conto che sono io eh... perchè probabilmente la maggioranza degli appassionati di calcio se ne stra sbatte le pp di queste cose.


eh infatti si muoverà tra 1 anno e mezzo.
il problema è la differenza di disponibilità dei club. se non ci fosse, nessuno oserebbe spendere più di 10M per uno di 16 anni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, un unico appunto.
> Paragonare questo modus operandi con quello berlusconiano dell'epoca è un "falso storico" che andrebbe cancellato.
> Vero che Berlusconi investiva molto ma quel Milan vinceva prima di tutto per le idee innovative che metteva in campo e fuori.
> Cosa più importante andatevi a vedere le cifre di acquisto, anche dei giocatori più forti dell'epoca berlusconiana e scoprirete che nelle stesse sessioni di mercato c'era chi (anche in Italia) spendeva ben più di Berlusconi, con risultati scadenti (Van Basten vs Rush è l'esempio più semplice che ricordo).


Il Milan di Berlusconi poteva contare su prodotti del settore giovanile ben diversi da quelli di questo Milan. Però c'è da dire che il primo Berlusconi, quello degli inizi e del Milan di Capello se voleva un giocatore lo prendeva, non c'erano cifre che gli impedivano di acquistarlo. 
Per il resto non è solo un discorso di vincere o non vincere, ma di vivere l'emozione di sapere di essere competitivo, giocando un grande calcio. Ci sono state delusioni e amarezze e per me abbiamo vinto anche poco almeno in Italia per tutta una serie di ragioni, ma quel Milan suscitava sensazioni impossibili da eguagliare. 
Per il resto strapparsi i capelli di fronte alle possibilità di spesa del Real gridando allo scandalo secondo me non ha molto senso, perchè il calcio di oggi è cambiato, vi sono tante squadre che hanno possibilità finanziarie molto importanti (praticamente tutta la premier inglese, oltre alle solite big europee), ecco perchè si arrivano a spendere anche 70 milioni per Endrick che è comunque un talento purissimo, non la solita incognita del campionato brasiliano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> E c’era gente che tifava il Real in CL per Ancelotti.
> La mafia d’Europa. Che schifo. Se non ci fossero gli sceicchi a quest’ora avrebbero Mbappe, Halaand. Comunque non si può competere con questi. Non so davvero come faremo a tornare grandi


non stanno rubando niente a nessuno, sono all'interno delle regole.

questo qui potrebbe benissimo fare come mastour.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Franco ha scritto:


> Appunto. È la legge del mercato e della libera concorrenza. È un rischio che ha scelto di prendere Perez e se andrà male ne risponderà ai suoi soci.
> Basta solo che Perez non pianga miseria invocando la superlega perché poverino non ce la fa. Quella è una presa in giro e no non è accettabile.


Mi sento molto più preso in giro da situazioni come quelle di calciopoli per pensare a Perez che in confronto a certa gentaglia resta comunque oro colato. Alla fine è riuscito a creare un Real vincente, che grazie alla tradizione riesce ad avere la meglio su chi spende e spande. Per me c'è ben di peggio che Perez.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2022)

si però berlusconi con sta leggenda che ha preso il mondo... non è così.
ha preso un allenatore dalla serie B, i 3 olandesi che non erano quotati come messi ronaldo e mbappe, erano talenti, e qualche buon italiano.


----------



## numero 3 (7 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però berlusconi con sta leggenda che ha preso il mondo... non è così.
> ha preso un allenatore dalla serie B, i 3 olandesi che non erano quotati come messi ronaldo e mbappe, erano talenti, e qualche buon italiano.



Non ha preso " Il mondo" è stato bravo a creare un club unico, ma dopo gli 11/ 15 titolari non dobbiamo dimenticarci i Futre De Napoli Carobbi Raduciou Baggio Rossi Rivaldo Borghi Bonetti Vierchowood comprati solo per toglierli alla concorrenza o per innamoramento estivo o per i tornei all'estero.


----------



## ilPresidente (7 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però berlusconi con sta leggenda che ha preso il mondo... non è così.
> ha preso un allenatore dalla serie B, i 3 olandesi che non erano quotati come messi ronaldo e mbappe, erano talenti, e qualche buon italiano.


Papin pallone d’oro in panchina 
De Napoli solo per toglierlo al Napoli
Eranio, Savicevic, Lentini, Donadoni, Simone, Serena, Van Basten, Massaro, Boban, gli altri olandesi e gli il blocco milanista 
Ricordiamo i pagamenti - a parte - della squadra fuori busta 
Nessuno lasciava il Milan perché nessuno pagava come il Milan, lasciamo stare per favore [..]

il giocare bene era il seme dello show business 

75M non sono il costo del primo contratto di Zion

se intascano tanto e possono spendere, generare calcio spettacolare in CL allora non vedo scandali


----------



## ilPresidente (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lentini era Mbappe
Savicevic era campione prima di arrivare in rossonero 
Eranio il miglior esterno del campionato italiano, preso come panchinaro
5 punte e due trequartisti 
Maldini riceveva la corte del Real tutti gli anni ma nessuno competere con il fiume di soldi immesso da Berlusconi
Solo Tapie - drogando il Marsiglia e corrompendo - provò a rovesciare il tavolo 
Avevamo due squadre 

non ci indigniamo per cortesia


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Papin pallone d’oro in panchina
> De Napoli solo per toglierlo al Napoli
> Eranio, Savicevic, Lentini, Donadoni, Simone, Serena, Van Basten, Massaro, Boban, gli altri olandesi e gli il blocco milanista
> Ricordiamo i pagamenti - a parte - della squadra fuori busta
> ...


si ma questi son quasi tutti nomi degli anni 90, ma il milan di sacchi è stato fatto diversamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Dicembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' la libera concorrenza, che poi Berlusconi fu proprio il primo a iniziare con questa mania di spendere miliardi per acquistare giocatori. Quando lo faceva lui, non credo vi fosse mezzo milanista che parlasse di moralità o di legge, ora siccome c'è da difendere l'apostolo e legittimare il fatto che anzichè rafforzare la squadra stia tentando di arraffare il più possibile a discapito della competitivtà della squadra è tutto illegale, amorale e altri aggettivi che conferiscono una accezione negativa a queste operazioni.
> Tra l'altro parliamo del più grande talento brasiliano dai tempi di Neymar, uno che tra qualche anno con ogni probabilità arriverà a valere cifre astronomiche.
> Non ci vedo nulla di male, se possono permettersi di spendere questi denari buon per loro. Tra l'altro visto l'andazzo degli ultimi anni con i costi dei giocatori che si sono alzati per la concorrenza delle inglesi, mi aspettavo che sarebbe costato almeno 60 milioni, quindi ci sono andato vicino ancora una volta.


Ragionando in codesto modo tutto è giusto e concesso, senza limite alcuno. 
Vale la legge del più forte e prepotente.

Dunque non vedo a cosa servano le regole.

Non so se vivete la vostra vita seguendo questi principi o se lo fate solo davanti a una tastiera.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh infatti si muoverà tra 1 anno e mezzo.
> il problema è la differenza di disponibilità dei club. se non ci fosse, nessuno oserebbe spendere più di 10M per uno di 16 anni


È chiaramente un escamotage.
Per me siamo ben oltre il limite e in questo modo entriamo in una strada senza ritorno.
Ma da quanto leggo nei commenti, è una cosa che pare solo a me mentre alla maggioranza pare non solo normale ma pure giusto. Bah.

Il Real fa quello che gli permettono. È il più grande e fa il prepotente, senza che nessuno lo contraddica. Compra minorenni a cifre folli, fonda la Superlega, se si ragiona in un certo modo fanno bene. Si chiama legge del più forte e prepotente.


----------



## bobbylukr (8 Dicembre 2022)

Il Real è letteralmente la squadra di stato della Spagna, ha dietro tutti gli istituti di credito spagnoli da 60 anni. È un artificio vivente, non può essere presa come esempio di virtù finanziaria. E se adesso è in attivo è solo perché ha maramaldeggiato impunita per decenni. Facile andare in pari di fatturato quando ti presenti con figo,Beckham,Zidane, Ronaldo insieme e poi prendi CR7 e Kakà nella stessa sessione di mercato. Non me ne frega nulla se ora fanno utili, troppo facile come hanno fatto loro...


----------



## ilPresidente (8 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma questi son quasi tutti nomi degli anni 90, ma il milan di sacchi è stato fatto diversamente.


Era sempre una era sempre Milan

Con questo non voglio dire che approvo il modo di operare
Penso che comunque sia necessario che i club immettano denaro vero nel circuito, ma anche che si trovi il modo di bilanciare il campionato, ma a livello europeo.
Piuttosto vorrei evitare che il denaro immesso finisca nelle tasche di procuratori e calciatori a parametro zero.
Bisogna parametrizzare il valore dei calciatori, stabilire una percentuale fissa di commissioni per gli agenti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragionando in codesto modo tutto è giusto e concesso, senza limite alcuno.
> Vale la legge del più forte e prepotente.
> 
> Dunque non vedo a cosa servano le regole.
> ...


Punto 1: le regole il Real le sta rispettando, ergo non capisco a cosa ti riferisci, il giocatore si trasferirà tra un anno e mezzo in Spagna.

Punto 2: potrei dire lo stesso di te, non so se vivi usando questi principi davvero o solo dinanzi a una tastiera, ma onestamente non scrivo dicendo ciò che è politicamente corretto. Additare come privi di morale il Real e Perez quando hai una proprietà del genere, che acquista due squadre mettendo un fantoccio per coprire il fatto di possedere due club e specula sulla passione di milioni di tifosi è già una contraddizione di suo. 

Per lo meno il Real i denari li spende per rafforzare la squadra, non per metterseli in tasca.


----------



## Franco (8 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È chiaramente un escamotage.
> Per me siamo ben oltre il limite e in questo modo entriamo in una strada senza ritorno.
> Ma da quanto leggo nei commenti, è una cosa che pare solo a me mentre alla maggioranza pare non solo normale ma pure giusto. Bah.
> 
> Il Real fa quello che gli permettono. È il più grande e fa il prepotente, senza che nessuno lo contraddica. Compra minorenni a cifre folli, fonda la Superlega, se si ragiona in un certo modo fanno bene. Si chiama legge del più forte e prepotente.



Allo stesso modo il Lecce potrebbe dire le stesse cose del Milan. È tutto relativo. Le possibilità sono diverse tra squadre all'interno della stessa competizione e vale su più livelli. Per una competizione davvero equa servirebbe il salary cup, dove il Milan parte allo stesso piano del Real, ma pure il Lecce è allo stesso piano del Milan. Ma questo il primo a non volerlo è il Milan. E allora siamo dinnanzi a una gigantesca ipocrisia ed è giusto che a decidere i rapporti di forza sia la legge del mercato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È chiaramente un escamotage.
> Per me siamo ben oltre il limite e in questo modo entriamo in una strada senza ritorno.
> Ma da quanto leggo nei commenti, è una cosa che pare solo a me mentre alla maggioranza pare non solo normale ma pure giusto. Bah.
> 
> Il Real fa quello che gli permettono. È il più grande e fa il prepotente, senza che nessuno lo contraddica. Compra minorenni a cifre folli, fonda la Superlega, se si ragiona in un certo modo fanno bene. Si chiama legge del più forte e prepotente.


ma è come dici tu infatti.
il punto che contesto è che non sia regolare, purtroppo è regolare.
è diverso fare come il real che fagocita tutto ma regolarmente o come la juve che lo fa irregolarmente.
io intendo questo.
il calcio ha bisogno di un tetto spese altrimenti non ha senso.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma è come dici tu infatti.
> il punto che contesto è che non sia regolare, purtroppo è regolare.
> è diverso fare come il real che fagocita tutto ma regolarmente o come la juve che lo fa irregolarmente.
> io intendo questo.
> il calcio ha bisogno di un tetto spese altrimenti non ha senso.


Le cose sono regolari fino a quando si scopre che non lo sono.
Anche in questa trattativa si parla di circa 15 milioni di commissioni. Quelle ufficiali, perché poi c'è da vedere il resto (il caso Neymar, quando passo dal Santos al Barca, insegna).

E ribadisco parliamo di un minorenne.
Per me è una andazzo totalmente sbagliato e porterà alla catastrofe se non lo fermano subito.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Franco ha scritto:


> Allo stesso modo il Lecce potrebbe dire le stesse cose del Milan. È tutto relativo. Le possibilità sono diverse tra squadre all'interno della stessa competizione e vale su più livelli. Per una competizione davvero equa servirebbe il salary cup, dove il Milan parte allo stesso piano del Real, ma pure il Lecce è allo stesso piano del Milan. Ma questo il primo a non volerlo è il Milan. E allora siamo dinnanzi a una gigantesca ipocrisia ed è giusto che a decidere i rapporti di forza sia la legge del mercato.


Il punto per me non è il salary cup.
Fino a quando vengono pagate cifre enormi per professionisti è un conto, quando si inizia per ragazzini di sedici anni per me si supera il limite.
Anche se con un escamotage si aspetta compiano 18 anni prima di tesserarli, non cambia il concetto.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Inutile indignarsi.
> Che un sedicenne costi 10 euro o 10 miliardi di euro, non son soldi che vengono dalla pianta del denaro del giardino di qualcuno.
> 
> Son soldi che escono proprio, pensate un po', dalle nostre tasche.
> ...



Io non spendo niente, chi vuol capire capisca, e ne vado fiero.
Poi certo, se la partita la vuoi vedere in 4K, è un altro paio di maniche.
Questa è l'obiezione principale che mi sento muovere quando parlo di Scai, Dazn e compagnia. 
Per me resta sempre un pallone che rotola su un campo, non un film con gli effetti speciali che o lo vedi con una certa qualità o sennò tanto vale che 2 ore le passi a fare altro...


----------



## Franco (9 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il punto per me non è il salary cup.
> Fino a quando vengono pagate cifre enormi per professionisti è un conto, quando si inizia per ragazzini di sedici anni per me si supera il limite.
> Anche se con un escamotage si aspetta compiano 18 anni prima di tesserarli, non cambia il concetto.



Guarda le primavere delle squadre italiane: sono piene zeppe di sedicenni presi a zero dall'estero. Vengono continuamente saccheggiati i vivai altrui. È la stessa logica, anzi peggio perché il Palmeiras ci ha fatto dei bei soldoni mentre la squadretta nordica si vede rubare gratis il proprio lavoro. E allora se tu pesce medio mangi il pesce piccolo poi devi accettare che il pesce grande mangi il pesce medio.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Franco ha scritto:


> Guarda le primavere delle squadre italiane: sono piene zeppe di sedicenni presi a zero dall'estero. Vengono continuamente saccheggiati i vivai altrui. È la stessa logica, anzi peggio perché il Palmeiras ci ha fatto dei bei soldoni mentre la squadretta nordica si vede rubare gratis il proprio lavoro. E allora se tu pesce medio mangi il pesce piccolo poi devi accettare che il pesce grande mangi il pesce medio.


Per me ci deve essere un limite alla legge della giungla.
Ma siccome sono l'unico o quasi che lo sta dicendo, mentre tanti mi pare giustifichino certi comportamenti, anzi si lamentano del fatto che noi non facciamo altrettanto se non peggio, dico vediamo dove porterà questo andazzo.

Perchè se Endrick costa 72 milioni, allora un bambino di 12 anni in proporzione potrebbe costarne 10 o 20.
E non è neanche questo il problema.
Il problema è che in questa trattativa ci sono state 15 milioni di commissioni a procuratore e parenti.

Ripeto, vediamo dove porterà questo andazzo e ne riparleremo tra qualche tempo, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Real Madrid ha completato l'acquisto del sedicenne Endrick per 72 mln di euro. Il giovane brasiliano sarà a Madrid da luglio 2024.


Mai sentito questo Endrick, quindi lo cerco su Google e vedo che è un 2006. 

72 milioni.

E vabbè.


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Dicembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Papin pallone d’oro in panchina
> De Napoli solo per toglierlo al Napoli
> Eranio, Savicevic, Lentini, Donadoni, Simone, Serena, Van Basten, Massaro, Boban, gli altri olandesi e gli il blocco milanista
> Ricordiamo i pagamenti - a parte - della squadra fuori busta
> ...


l'unico paragone possibile col Milan di berlusconi è l'acquisto di Pato pagato una cifra enorme per l'epoca, 24 milioni, a 17 anni e se vogliamo el shaarawi. La maggior parte di quelli che hai elencato sono stati pagati relativamente poco o anche pochissimo e non parliamo di giovanissimi. Cosa c'entrino Serena Eranio Simone e altri mi sfugge...Solo in seguito si sono fatte spese pazze, per rui costa inzaghi nesta soprattutto...


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Io non spendo niente, chi vuol capire capisca, e ne vado fiero.
> Poi certo, se la partita la vuoi vedere in 4K, è un altro paio di maniche.
> Questa è l'obiezione principale che mi sento muovere quando parlo di Scai, Dazn e compagnia.
> Per me resta sempre un pallone che rotola su un campo, non un film con gli effetti speciali che o lo vedi con una certa qualità o sennò tanto vale che 2 ore le passi a fare altro...



Non è che non spendi niente.
Se guardi tramite streaming pirata semplicemente te la paghiamo noi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Io non spendo niente, chi vuol capire capisca, e ne vado fiero.
> Poi certo, se la partita la vuoi vedere in 4K, è un altro paio di maniche.
> Questa è l'obiezione principale che mi sento muovere quando parlo di Scai, Dazn e compagnia.
> Per me resta sempre un pallone che rotola su un campo, non un film con gli effetti speciali che o lo vedi con una certa qualità o sennò tanto vale che 2 ore le passi a fare altro...


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Mai sentito questo Endrick, quindi lo cerco su Google e vedo che è un 2006.
> 
> 72 milioni.
> 
> E vabbè.











Endrick Felipe



Endrick Felipe Moreira de Sousa, conosciuto come Endrick o Endrick Felipe, ha segnato una doppietta nell'ultima gara del Palmeiras che sta dominando il campionato brasiliano quest'anno. Nato a luglio 2006, è il più giovane marcatore dal 1916 e in tanti lo vedono come futuro attaccante della...





www.milanworld.net






non è solo la cifra, ma che per due anni non l'avranno a disposizione.
si era sempre arrivati a lasciarlo massimo un anno nella squadra in cui milita


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Dicembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> l'unico paragone possibile col Milan di berlusconi è l'acquisto di Pato pagato una cifra enorme per l'epoca, 24 milioni, a 17 anni e se vogliamo el shaarawi. La maggior parte di quelli che hai elencato sono stati pagati relativamente poco o anche pochissimo e non parliamo di giovanissimi. Cosa c'entrino Serena Eranio Simone e altri mi sfugge...Solo in seguito si sono fatte spese pazze, per rui costa inzaghi nesta soprattutto...


Per l'epoca erano cifre esorbitanti comunque. Avevamo acquistato palloni d'oro, l'acquisto di Gullit di allora è confrontabile a quello di Haaland oggi. 
10 miliardi in quel periodo in cui ancora non si poteva contare sugli introiti derivanti dalle pay TV erano cifre enormi.
Con le pay TV poi è cambiato tutto.


----------



## numero 3 (9 Dicembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> l'unico paragone possibile col Milan di berlusconi è l'acquisto di Pato pagato una cifra enorme per l'epoca, 24 milioni, a 17 anni e se vogliamo el shaarawi. La maggior parte di quelli che hai elencato sono stati pagati relativamente poco o anche pochissimo e non parliamo di giovanissimi. Cosa c'entrino Serena Eranio Simone e altri mi sfugge...Solo in seguito si sono fatte spese pazze, per rui costa inzaghi nesta soprattutto...



Ti spiego io il tassello che ti sfugge...I Raduciou Laudrup Serena Carobbi Futre Papin De Napoli Simone etc etc erano un lusso.. non servivano se non per Coppa Italia o amichevoli estive...Era un Milan ingordo e tutti noi certo non criticavamo allora l'operato del Berlusconi


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Io non spendo niente, chi vuol capire capisca, e ne vado fiero.
> Poi certo, se la partita la vuoi vedere in 4K, è un altro paio di maniche.
> Questa è l'obiezione principale che mi sento muovere quando parlo di Scai, Dazn e compagnia.
> Per me resta sempre un pallone che rotola su un campo, non un film con gli effetti speciali che o lo vedi con una certa qualità o sennò tanto vale che 2 ore le passi a fare altro...


Anch'io a costo zero. 
Ed ovviamente anche zero scommesse. 

L'unico abbonamento che pago volentieri è quello per la palestra.


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Dicembre 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ti spiego io il tassello che ti sfugge...I Raduciou Laudrup Serena Carobbi Futre Papin De Napoli Simone etc etc erano un lusso.. non servivano se non per Coppa Italia o amichevoli estive...Era un Milan ingordo e tutti noi certo non criticavamo allora l'operato del Berlusconi


Non sono certe queste le prove di forza di Berlusconi di quel periodo...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Non capisco le critiche al Real. Il prezzo è sicuramente eccessivo, però pensiamo che ci sono club che la stessa cifra la spendono per Cuccurella e ne dilapidano 110 per Grealish.

Inoltre il Real negli ultimi anni ha venduto Varane, Cr7 e Casemiro, lasciato partire Sergio Ramos e preso giovani acerbi ma avendo pazienza di aspettarli. Camavinga Tchouameni sono gli esempi.

Per costruire la squadra ha preso Benzema, Modric, Kroos e Marcelo per due spicci. Valverde lo hanno pagato 5 milioni e fatto crescere.

I soldi per Mbappé li hanno investiti con questo giovane.

Il Real è un club serio dove non si strapagano mezzi giocatori come Icardi o Verratti e Donnarumma.


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non capisco le critiche al Real. Il prezzo è sicuramente eccessivo, però pensiamo che ci sono club che la stessa cifra la spendono per Cuccurella e ne dilapidano 110 per Grealish.
> 
> Inoltre il Real negli ultimi anni ha venduto Varane, Cr7 e Casemiro, lasciato partire Sergio Ramos e preso giovani acerbi ma avendo pazienza di aspettarli. Camavinga Tchouameni sono gli esempi.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te, il Real Madrid investe soldi sul giovane e nel giro di tot anni se li costruisce in casa i campioni. Potrei fare una lista lunghissima nell'ultimo decennio di chi si è costruito in casa. 

Inoltre è una squadra che quando i tempi sono maturi sa vendere, e lo fa bene.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, il Real Madrid investe soldi sul giovane e nel giro di tot anni se li costruisce in casa i campioni. Potrei fare una lista lunghissima nell'ultimo decennio di chi si è costruito in casa.
> 
> Inoltre è una squadra che quando i tempi sono maturi sa vendere, e lo fa bene.




Per me è più osceno spendere 70 mln per Cuccurella che non 70 per un potenziale crack.

Nel primo caso sei sicuro che son soldi buttati, nel secondo fai un investimento, non sperperi soldi invano.


----------

